# Piece in Bb Major



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

so today i tried getting back to the classical roots and did this in a couple of hours. i am kinda proud of it, this is how it went:


__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Fpiece-in-bb-major


----------

